# Top dress with drop spreader?



## Schaef (May 28, 2018)

Hey guys,
I was wondering if it's possible to topdress with a drop spreader. I was looking at the Scotts drop spreader from home depot. Would compost/soil be too thick for it to drop evenly or would it clog up? 
Never used a drop spreader before, hence the reason for this question lol.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I would bet your compost will clog it up. There's probably some larger chunks of material in there that wouldn't make it through. It might work for sand but even then you'd need to fill it up 800 times.

I'd get one of these if you're going to buy a dedicated spreader for this purpose:

https://www.zoro.com/seymour-midwest-compost-spreader-24x18-85755gra/i/G5149840/feature-product?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIw-WFt93n2wIVCVuGCh3sfwdjEAQYASABEgJbufD_BwE


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

any material you put in a drop or broadcast spreader would have to be bone dry or it will clog.


----------

